
New York Sues Sackler Family Members and Drug Distributors - deegles
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/28/health/new-york-lawsuit-opioids-sacklers-distributors.html
======
sarcasmatwork
How about suing the govt that Marijuana is still set as a schedule 1 drug,
when in fact there is medical benefits and it should be rescheduled.. Start
that lawsuit...

